# The more the merrier



## perrine1233

What would be the best way of saying

"The more the merrier" in catalan?

Is there a colloquial phrase?

How about..

com més millor?

Merci!


----------



## germanbz

perrine1233 said:


> What would be the best way of saying
> 
> "The more the merrier" in catalan?
> 
> Is there a colloquial phrase?
> 
> How about..
> 
> com més millor?
> 
> Merci!



Si estem parlant d'un nivell col.loquial, en Valencià (Català-Valencià) es prou comuna a la llengua parlada una expressió molt equivalent que diu:

*Quan més sucre, més dolç.*


----------



## Elxenc

germanbz said:


> Si estem parlant d'un nivell col.loquial, en Valencià (Català-Valencià) es prou comuna a la llengua parlada una expressió molt equivalent que diu:
> 
> *Quan més sucre, més dolç.*



Si m'ho permets ,et corregisc el que crec que n'és un lapsus :  Quan*t* més sucre, més dolç. Almenys jo la conec així


----------



## Mmart

Per mi seria "quants més serem més riurem".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=369209&langid=24


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Si m'ho permets ,et corregisc el que crec que n'és un lapsus :  Quan*t* més sucre, més dolç. Almenys jo la conec així



Si clar, gràcies per la correcció, m'he menjat la t escrivint.

(açò em passa per no llegir sempre el missatges abans de donar-li al butonet)


----------



## Elxenc

Hola de bell nou!

Fa un moment he estat buscant pels llibres la dita del sucre. Sorpresa he trobat una altra "fórmula" que em sona quasi més que la que hem usat, n'és aquesta: _*Com* més sucre més dolç;_ a l'igual que també hi venia:_ *Com *més serem més riurem._ Pe l'Internet he trobat ambdues fórmules.

Quina forma és la més correcta, amb COM o amb Quant?. A mi la segona amb QUANT/QUANTS em mosqueja perquè s'assembla massa a la fórmula castellana, i la primera *Com més sucre...* em sona bastant "natural".
La frase _*Com més serem més riurem*_ , crec que per casa dels valencians la utilitzem poquet de manera espontània.

Fins ara.


----------



## Mmart

CORRECCIÓ:
"Com més serems més riurem".

És molt probable que la majoria de vegades el castellanisme ens jugui una mala passada i diguem malament aquesta frase. En el meu entorn sí és força habitual fer-la servir. Ara em faltarà observar quanta gent diu "com" o "quants".


----------



## gvergara

Però si voleu dir Cuanta más plata tengamos, más gastaremos, também preferiríeu utilitzar com, o en aquest cas es faria servir quants

_*Com/ Quants* més diners tinguem/ tindrem, més gastarem.
_
També, no estic segur sobre el modo verbal que cal emprar a la primera oració (indicatiu o subjunctiu, subratllats), podríeu donar-me un cop de mà, si us plau? Gràcies de bestreta,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## ernest_

No, aquesta construcció sempre és amb un _com_, que jo sàpiga, _com més ..., més ..._, i en subjuntiu: c_om més diners tinguem, més gastarem._

Ben pensat, també funciona amb altres temps verbals:

C_om més diners tenim, més gastem._
C_om més diners teniem, més gastàvem._
_Com més diners tindrem, més gastarem._ 

Tinc dubtes sobre l'última, però diria que també és correcta.


----------



## Penyafort

ernest_ said:


> No, aquesta construcció sempre és amb un _com_, que jo sàpiga, _com més ..., més ..._, i en subjuntiu: c_om més diners tinguem, més gastarem._
> 
> Ben pensat, també funciona amb altres temps verbals:
> 
> C_om més diners tenim, més gastem._
> C_om més diners teniem, més gastàvem.
> Com més diners tindrem, més gastarem._
> 
> *Tinc dubtes sobre l'última, però diria que també és correcta.*


No només és correcta, també molt més genuïna que fer servir un present de subjuntiu, com fa ara tothom.


----------



## Elxenc

No hi faltaria posar-li, a totes el pronom "en"?  Com més diners tindrem, més en gastarem?; com més diners teniem, més en gastavem?; Com més diners tenim, més en gastem?


----------



## Xiscomx

Elxenc said:


> No hi faltaria posar-li, a totes el pronom "en"?  Com més diners tindrem, més en gastare*m*?; com més diners teniem, més en gastavem?; Com més diners tenim, més en gastem?


 Sí senyor.

Editat per actualitzar la cita del company.


----------



## Dymn

Jo no ho veig necessari.
_
Gastarem molt. Gastarem poc. Gastarem més. Gastarem menys._

No requereix un complement directe. Mireu la segona accepció del DIEC:


> *2 *_1 _tr. [LC] Despendre . Gastar molts duros en vestits. Gastar en vestits, en menjar. Gastar massa.


----------

